# NYC Covid EMT surge staffing job



## KESSC (Apr 4, 2020)

Long-time lurker, first time poster here. I just received a conditional offer of employment for a 30 day EMT job in NYC to support the Covid response.  Does anyone have experiences working in NYC right now in any healthcare capacity- prehospital, ER’s, field sites, etc?  I’m currently working at a FD outside Seattle, so have a little insight into the stress and changes that Covid has brought forth, but we have been pretty lucky over all and I’ve heard some concerning things about things like PPE availability and what is being considered in compliance with CDC guidelines.
Any insight into what it’s like at the heart of the hardest hit areas or working for a contractor domestically for something like this? Thanks all!


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2020)

With who may I ask? I have actually applied to several and have not yet heard anything. Unsure if they are fishing for applicants or if they are legit.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 4, 2020)

AMR is here, you can also try Ambulanz.

If you want to circumvent the Federal stuff, try some of the local private Ambulance companies i.e. SeniorCare, Hunter, etc. although the pay will likely be lower.

I also posted an email in the COVID-19 hiring topic.
Good luck and thanks for the help.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2020)

I am a Nomadic Merc for lack of a better word...I travel for $$. Altruism is for my area or my family only.

So appreciate the info, but if I put myself extremely intentionally, then it is gonna be for high dollar.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 4, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> I am a Nomadic Merc for lack of a better word...I travel for $$. Altruism is for my area or my family only.
> 
> So appreciate the info, but if I put myself extremely intentionally, then it is gonna be for high dollar.



Copy all. 

Thats why I gave both options and pointed out the local co. will be lousy money, but they are hiring.
When I hear of more options and there will be more, I will post them up here.


----------



## KESSC (Apr 4, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> With who may I ask? I have actually applied to several and have not yet heard anything. Unsure if they are fishing for applicants or if they are legit.





akflightmedic said:


> I am a Nomadic Merc for lack of a better word...I travel for $$. Altruism is for my area or my family only.
> 
> So appreciate the info, but if I put myself extremely intentionally, then it is gonna be for high dollar.


Will send you a message if I can figure out how


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 4, 2020)

AK,

St Maartens in the Carib is hiring. Big bucks to work, all found.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 4, 2020)

My son (age 19) applied for several COVID jobs in NYC this morning around 0900. At 1600, he was hired for one of them and will deploy in 36 hours. He is going to be a shuttle driver for medical staff, typical overseas schedule (12 hours a day/7 days a week). When not driving he will be quarantined to the hotel the company has taken over. If he gets sick, he is compensated at base wage x 40. At the end of his 8 week contract he will then do a 2 week mandatory quarantine also paid at 40 hours a week. The high hourly wage plus hotel plus $76 a day for food. They do have delivery to the hotel.

He is getting ready to make a ton of money....big risk, big gain.

It IS weird after all these years of me jumping on a plane on short notice and globetrotting, now watching my son essentially do the same.

Oh, he applied to Caliburn/CHS.


----------



## KESSC (Apr 5, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> My son (age 19) applied for several COVID jobs in NYC this morning around 0900. At 1600, he was hired for one of them and will deploy in 36 hours. He is going to be a shuttle driver for medical staff, typical overseas schedule (12 hours a day/7 days a week). When not driving he will be quarantined to the hotel the company has taken over. If he gets sick, he is compensated at base wage x 40. At the end of his 8 week contract he will then do a 2 week mandatory quarantine also paid at 40 hours a week. The high hourly wage plus hotel plus $76 a day for food. They do have delivery to the hotel.
> 
> He is getting ready to make a ton of money....big risk, big gain.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay. Never figured out how to send you a message directly, but conditional also came from Caliburn. Finishing up paperwork and should have flights scheduled in the next cpl days. Curious to hear what your son thinks after gets on the ground.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 5, 2020)

Let us know how it goes guys!


----------



## Mitchellmvhs (Apr 5, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> My son (age 19) applied for several COVID jobs in NYC this morning around 0900. At 1600, he was hired for one of them and will deploy in 36 hours. He is going to be a shuttle driver for medical staff, typical overseas schedule (12 hours a day/7 days a week). When not driving he will be quarantined to the hotel the company has taken over. If he gets sick, he is compensated at base wage x 40. At the end of his 8 week contract he will then do a 2 week mandatory quarantine also paid at 40 hours a week. The high hourly wage plus hotel plus $76 a day for food. They do have delivery to the hotel.
> 
> He is getting ready to make a ton of money....big risk, big gain.
> 
> ...


How long has your son been in EMS? I got my EMT-B in December last year and I would love to do this but I don’t have any experience


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 5, 2020)

He is not in EMS. He is a Dental assistant, however he is going to be a shuttle driver only...not medical. I wrote it above.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Apr 5, 2020)

What is the hourly rate looking like, if you don’t mind me asking? (Ballpark is fine). OT after 40?


----------



## KESSC (Apr 5, 2020)

MonkeyArrow said:


> What is the hourly rate looking like, if you don’t mind me asking? (Ballpark is fine). OT after 40?



-For EMT’s, around $40/hr, 86 hr work week, everything over 40 hrs is 1.5x. Daily food stipend if outside 50 miles.

-For nurses, around $85

Not sure for medics.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

Here is a link to all the hourly rates for all levels of certification.






						Any leads on hiring for COVID 19 stuff for EMS?
					

Looking to see what’s out there.  I saw one from OnsiteOHS... anyone know of any other contract agencies that are spot hiring medics or EMTs? This is for COVID related jobs... not for AMR or your department.



					emtlife.com


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 6, 2020)

I wish I could take a few weeks off work. Saw a posting for $10K a week for 3 week commitment in NYC for ICU nurses


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

This thread is a dupe.

Mods please merge this newer thread with
the " Any Leads on hiring for COIV 19 stuff for EMS ? "
Thread so we can keep all the jobs in one place, as they come in.
Thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 6, 2020)

NYC EMS being it's own animal, it's probably better if we kept it separated from the other thread.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

Sled Driver said:


> AMR is here, you can also try Ambulanz.
> 
> If you want to circumvent the Federal stuff, try some of the local private Ambulance companies i.e. SeniorCare, Hunter, etc. although the pay will likely be lower.
> 
> ...




Ok
A friend tried to get on with Ambulanz as an EMT-B, so now I know exactly what the lousy pay actually is ... $18-20/hr.
So much for hazard pay.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 6, 2020)

KESSC said:


> -For EMT’s, around $40/hr, 86 hr work week, everything over 40 hrs is 1.5x. Daily food stipend if outside 50 miles.
> 
> -For nurses, around $85
> 
> Not sure for medics.


Have you gotten conf that you are going?


----------



## KESSC (Apr 6, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Have you gotten conf that you are going?


Not yet. Just got off a 72 so getting a last few things together now that I’m home and have access to paperwork.

I’m also awaiting confirmation (in writing) as to what happens if you become Covid + while working and are not able to fly back - whether lodging/meals continue to be provided if not actively working.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2020)

My son has been doing all the onboarding paperwork/modules and the background check. You should have already done these parts by now. He has everything in writing. If you get sick, you are quarantined there AND paid (base wage x 40/week). If you need to go to the hospital, they cover that too. However, we have really good insurance so I told him to insist on certain hospital should he need it. 

YES, lodging and meals are covered if sick. YES, lodging and meals are covered during the mandatory 2 week quarantine at the end of your contract as well.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2020)

Also, your rates posted are off. My son is making more as a driver than EMT....and the medic and nurse wage quoted are lower than what you wrote.

**This part is not confirmed....I was told today that all the homeless shelters are now being operated by the DoD.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

KESSC said:


> -For EMT’s, around $40/hr, 86 hr work week, everything over 40 hrs is 1.5x. Daily food stipend if outside 50 miles.
> 
> -For nurses, around $85
> 
> Not sure for medics.




The exact wages for each level of certification are posted in one of the other threads.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 6, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Also, your rates posted are off. My son is making more as a driver than EMT....and the medic and nurse wage quoted are lower than what you wrote.
> 
> **This part is not confirmed....I was told today that all the homeless shelters are now being operated by the DoD.



Unarmed Security is being hired for the Homeless shelters.


----------



## KESSC (Apr 6, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> My son has been doing all the onboarding paperwork/modules and the background check. You should have already done these parts by now. He has everything in writing. If you get sick, you are quarantined there AND paid (base wage x 40/week). If you need to go to the hospital, they cover that too. However, we have really good insurance so I told him to insist on certain hospital should he need it.
> 
> YES, lodging and meals are covered if sick. YES, lodging and meals are covered during the mandatory 2 week quarantine at the end of your contract as well.



Background check shows under review and electronic on boarding has been completed.  Sent in things like copy of passport and vaccination records today after getting home.  

I am still not seeing anywhere where they put the info for getting sick in writing....  in writing (quarantine after employment is, but haven't seen any documentation that says if you're not able to travel, they'll still give you a place to stay and pay you).  Recruiter said it was in the offer letter, but contingencies for getting sick were not included and Covid risk document solely talks about workmen's comp.  Do you know what document your son saw that in?  

Also, if you don't mind sharing, what hospital did you recommend he insisted on?


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 7, 2020)

KESSC said:


> Also, if you don't mind sharing, what hospital did you recommend he insisted on?



If you are a First Responder positive COVID-19 your best options for Hospitals are:

Lenox Hill - Cornell

Mt. Sinai - NYU

Stay away from any Hospital in Queens, they are overflowing and have the highest PT. density with the lowest bed availability in all 5 Boros.


----------



## silver (Apr 7, 2020)

Sled Driver said:


> If you are a First Responder positive COVID-19 your best options for Hospitals are:
> 
> Lenox Hill - Cornell
> 
> ...



Not all those hospitals doing great right now...


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 7, 2020)

silver said:


> Not all those hospitals doing great right now...



Would you rather be a patient at Elmhurst ?


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 7, 2020)

KESSC said:


> -For nurses, around $85




Some nurses are making way more than that..

.


----------



## silver (Apr 8, 2020)

Sled Driver said:


> Would you rather be a patient at Elmhurst ?


No but all you really said was every major academic hospital (+ Lenox Hill) in NYC except the ones in lower socioeconomic locations like Columbia + Monte. Not really that helpful as some of them are feeling the bed crunch with less surge capacity.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 9, 2020)

I am trying to assist our out of State Brothers who are coming to my area and trying to help, who may become infected. I would hope if they do become infected, the Hospital they are working for would give them priority care, but not all will be working for a Hospital and may have no idea on where they may go to get the best care for themselves, since they are not from here.

If you live in a multi Million dollar Apt. on Park Ave. and test positive for COVID-19 or have some other serious issue and want the best Medical care you will go to Lenox Hill - Cornell, not any of the ones you mentioned. If you want to ***** about how much money people have and their access to Health care being reduced as income is a factor and be Politcally correct about it, great you go to the Bronx - Monte, I send my guys to Cornell.

As for surge capacity and the Hospitals I listed "not doing to well" some Doctors from Lenox Hill are being reassigned to other Hospitals within the Cornell system, gee I wonder why they would be told to go from one Hospital to another where they would be more needed.

Silver, I am trying to help our Brothers from out of State, your Politically correct comments are NOT helping them.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 11, 2020)

So far all duds on these gigs...
Time will tell.


----------



## Sled Driver (Apr 11, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> So far all duds on these gigs...
> Time will tell.




Did you try Medcor ?

Details in another thread.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone looking at Krucial staffing beware.

They are pulling the old bait & switch, dangling the money and then changing the contract terms on arrival. They are already being sued in a class action by their employees. The court documents are public online.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 18, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> Anyone looking at Krucial staffing beware.
> 
> They are pulling the old bait & switch, dangling the money and then changing the contract terms on arrival. They are already being sued in a class action by their employees. The court documents are public online.



I am surprised you are posting this devoid of facts. First, this is old news as in first raised nearly two weeks ago. Second, if you read the complaints, there is NO complaint about anything being a bait and switch. Everyone got paid exactly what was offered. There are no pay issues. Also, there are many nurses still there, quite happy, and already extended.

The nurses who are suing are ones who quit their long time steady gig, jumped on first wagon out of town, and met reality. Their complaints are they were over worked, tired, chaos everywhere, and they were being asked to work out of their specialty.

WTF did they expect?? Especially for 10K a week?

As I read the complaints, it was obvious may of them have never contracted before and many had never traveled before. For people like us old school first in type contractors, this is routine normal for the situation.

NYC is a war zone. You are not going to waltz in, do some minor med/surg, sit at the desk, and make big money. This is crisis nursing...you are a number, you will work as much as you can and then some and you will go home tired, sleep minimally, and return the next day to do it all over. 

There were several long term care nurses who are in this lawsuit. LTC nurses applying for crisis gigs in NYC where damn near every patient is on a vent or soon to be on a vent..hmmm, I think you should rethink your initial application.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 18, 2020)

https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Covid-19.pdf
		


Its a fun read...pretty amazing that a Rehab Nurse with NO other type of experience (not even Med Surg) makes 100K/year in Alabama!! He did not want to quit but felt he needed to "do the right thing"....and now his old job will not hire him back.

Anyways, there is also a racial element of the suit here, they allege Krucial targeted black nurses from rural states.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 18, 2020)

We have had RNs from all sides. The worst are the NICU nurses. So used to changing a diaper and then going back to the desk after checking numbers on the monitors. They are worthless for direct pt care. I'm talking about scut work, then higher level, but most of them ***** because they just want to supervise the med pass. Whole new respect for the CNAs that actually do 90% of nursing tasks...


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 18, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Covid-19.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Finally finished reading the suit and it’s clear that it was a disorganized mess for that staffing agency. I’m not super familiar with nursing but don’t they have like a basic skill set and then OJT for the area they then work in?  I get not being able to just walk into a ICU environment without experience in that area, but med-surg too?


----------



## Peak (Apr 18, 2020)

luke_31 said:


> Wow. Finally finished reading the suit and it’s clear that it was a disorganized mess for that staffing agency. I’m not super familiar with nursing but don’t they have like a basic skill set and then OJT for the area they then work in?  I get not being able to just walk into a ICU environment without experience in that area, but med-surg too?



On the hospital side if we contract a traveler we expect them to be competent and experienced in whatever position they sign a contract for.

Under normal circumstances most travelers get one to three days of orientation depending on the system and environment, although some travelers have told me that they have had as little as 4 hours. Typically travelers will be getting the most stable patients on a unit and without any intervention that requires further competencies (CRRT, trauma room, fresh hearts, chemo, et cetera).

Requirements will vary with agencies and hospitals, but typically travelers are required to have at least one year of recent experience in whatever environment they are contracting for.

Some travel agencies (not a comment about this one in particular) and travelers have been less than honest about the experience that is being brought. For example I’ve had nurses who claim CV experience but actually worked with step down patients, ones who claim to have peds ED experience but had only floated for a few shifts, ones that claim level 3 or 4 NICU experience but only actually took care of feeders and growers on those units, and so on.

Like paramedic school nursing school only provides a basic amount of training. A lot of development goes into new grads just like with field training (at least in good hospitals or EMS agencies). If after nursing school a nurse only worked LTAC, SNF, school nursing, OR, NICU, home health, and so on then you can’t assume that they can provide competent adult med/surg care.


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 18, 2020)

Peak said:


> On the hospital side if we contract a traveler we expect them to be competent and experienced in whatever position they sign a contract for.
> 
> Under normal circumstances most travelers get one to three days of orientation depending on the system and environment, although some travelers have told me that they have had as little as 4 hours. Typically travelers will be getting the most stable patients on a unit and without any intervention that requires further competencies (CRRT, trauma room, fresh hearts, chemo, et cetera).
> 
> ...


Good information to know. Sounds like the staffing agency and the people who are suing are both at fault here. Reasonable assumption would be is they don’t need rehab nurses during a pandemic situation and I’m finding it hard to believe in 100k nursing jobs in Alabama. One of my coworkers daughters is a nurse and she’s working in Georgia because it pays better than Alabama.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 19, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> I am surprised you are posting this devoid of facts. First, this is old news as in first raised nearly two weeks ago. Second, if you read the complaints, there is NO complaint about anything being a bait and switch. Everyone got paid exactly what was offered. There are no pay issues. Also, there are many nurses still there, quite happy, and already extended.
> 
> The nurses who are suing are ones who quit their long time steady gig, jumped on first wagon out of town, and met reality. Their complaints are they were over worked, tired, chaos everywhere, and they were being asked to work out of their specialty.
> 
> ...


It is old news I suppose, as these days things are changing every single day. However, there are a lot of fly-by-night staffing companies who are popping up to take advantage of this situation as are some other more widely known companies with their hats in the arena.

I am with you, as an experienced person in this type of gig, that when you sign up- you go and you have low expectations and go with the flow. The only expectations should be what is provided in your contract and that you’re going into a **** show.

I am on the ground on a COVID contract. At my location we are receiving new providers, nurses, and medics who were in NYC with Krucial and other companies who are telling me directly that this was happening: lowering pay rates on arrival, lowering per diem rates on arrival, reusing the same PPE or having no PPE, no resources to treat patients (no medications except for patients’ home meds), bodies lining hallways in some facilities as the refrigerated morgue trucks are full, being housed in tents rather than hotel accommodations promised in their contract, having volunteers fill supervisory roles with 24 hour responsibilities for no additional compensation.

I cannot be certain how much of that is hyperbole, but there are multiple people fresh off the plane from NYC saying those same things independently.

As you stated- it is a war zone. I agree. They aren’t paying that kind of green to have you there sitting on your *** handing out Tylenol. It’s tough disaster work. As far as contract work- we all have discussed that it ain’t for everyone and that usually successful folks in that business are cut from a different cloth. Certainly, as you said, those with zero experience in this type of environment are hitting reality hard - and whether or not we think they are being p*****s they may have legal grounds to stand on. Time will tell with their court case.

My post was just a warning to those seeking these gigs to be careful with whom and for what you sign up for. As far as safety and changing of contract terms once you get there- it will be your decision to stay or bounce out. Do not expect to be going on a paid vacation- that’s not what this is. Mine is not bad as described above, but it is contract work. Nothing is perfect, but I’m not complaining.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 19, 2020)

AKflightmedic, did your son ever get deployed to the shuttle driver gig? What does he say it is like there or what is he hearing?


----------

